# Midi-Keyboard



## Maitreya (16. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein midi Keyboard gekauft. Ich möchte aber damit hauptsächlich
spielen, mir ist also das speichern von midi Dateien recht egal. Ich fände natürlich cool, wenn ich die Noten die ich spiele in eine Partitur übertragen könnte. 
Also, weiß jemand ein Programm außer MidiSound 1.0, mit dem man das Midi Signal des Keyboards in Ton umsetzen kann, also in Echtzeit. Mein Problem mit midiSound ist, dass es Verzögerungen gibt. 
Wäre toll wenn einer was weiß. 
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2010)

http://www.essential-freebies.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=9222

Guck mal hier 

Latenz? Inwiefern? Wenn der PC das abspielen soll? Schon mal ASIO 4 All getestet?

http://www.asio4all.com/


----------



## Maitreya (17. September 2010)

Danke schon mal. Den Treiber werd ich mal ausprobieren. 
Ich hab mir bis jetzt noch keine meinung zu den Programmen gemacht,
weil mein problem bis jetzt die Latenz war, die eine Verzögerung 
von Keyboard zu pc bestand. Kann aber sein dass das mit dem Treiber besser wird


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2010)

Ich spreche eine Garantie von 99% aus wenn die vorher noch nicht auf dem Rechner waren


----------

